# rod/reel pairing advice



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

I recently bought a Truth sg reel to go on a jigging rod I got as a present. The rod is a Hopper 500FS. Now that I put them together the rod seems a bit big for that reel? My other combo is an Avet on a Trevala 250g and sometimes it flexes so much that the line cuts into the grip, so I wanted one with a little more backbone but think maybe I went too far. Targeting mostly bottom fish out to 200 ft deep, snapper, AJ, grouper, etc....

Should I trade the rod in for a lighter one? Like maybe the 270FS?

Thanks,
Sammy


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Custom jigging rod built on a pheniox titan blank. Get away from the rack and you will never go back.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Get a rod in the 300g area. The only Trevala I'd look at is the 58XXH in the F series. Hopper is nice at the price point and won't be a wet noodle like the Shimano


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

thanks for the recommendation. I am sure that a custom would be a performance increase but looking to keep the investment modest at this point and not wanting to pick up a new hobby right now, although I think building custom rods would be fun.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I dont know what to tell you on the tradeing in.... sounds like your rods way to noodle'y to my like'n. 

With rods, its just like Fords vs Chevys

Theres so many "jigging" rods on the racks in tackle stores and in every big outdoor chain, some even having their own brand.

I have to tell ya, ive either used or tried or owned and still own some of them. But my favorite is a hand made one I furnished all the parts and blank and just had a quaity rod builder put together for me. Everyone has their favorite rod blanks. All have pros and cons, some have a soft tip with a anchor raisin back bone, some you can almost tie in a knot that almost never break- but are like a limp noodle. I cant tell you which you will like best.
If I had a suggestion.... match the rods weight with what size jig you feel you will use the most.

I have a 250 as you mentioned. great rod IF you use jigs about that size or smaller, work's'm great... but if I happened to hook a larger fish, its gonna probably wear me out getting him up...

I use jigs in the 140 to 300gm (about 5-10oz) range it seem like most of the time. So I use a rod on the upper side .... Im sure you know, but, if you get a rod that is made for much heavier jigs, lets say a 550 gm (about 19 oz) most likely the tip will be much to hard to work your jig properly... 
but, as I said, Im sure you know that already....

On the Store bought rods for jigging, a real tough rod that ive bought this last year is the Penn carnage.. Match to your lures. Very light rod, good back bone and easy to work. I bought the first one for my wife. Shes extremely hard on rods, and went thru 4 before this one. Strong lady, when the fish is hooked, hes coming up RIGHT NOW. Not interested in tiring one down or letting the rod and drag work together... So we went thru some broke ones. This one, knock on wood, is holding up great. I got the idea for it watching the TV fishing show sponsored by PENN and the Mark fella is the fisherman. He uses one alot for jigging. They are normally in the 125-150 ish range

Lenght, I wouldnt go over 7 for a jigging rod, I like'm in the 6'ish range. 

Another tough one off the shelf I found is a knock off rod from Im sure China, but I think its a EGlass rod is a $99 jigging rod from Stingray tackle in Jupiter Florida. I think the rods are made exclusively for them. They got them to compete with the Trevallas in toughness.

And of course the Trevallas. They've been around a few years and many folks use and like'm. 

Theres others --- OTI makes good ones, ive used and have friends with them, FTU (fishing tackle unlimited-Your Hopper Rod) out of houston has some Ive tried them too. Most folks tell me they have a good warranty policy as do some of the others. if you havent used it and in store shelf shape, I would think they might swap it out for ya. 

Main thing is to find one YOU like and have Confidence in. The more confidence you have in your Rods, Reels, Line, Knots, and especially Jigs, the more fish you will bring home for supper. 

Good luck with what ever you choose, and let us know what you end up with and how it works out for ya. 

ps:always be looking for that rod blank you think you might like or a friend lets you try etc. Calstar, Black Hole, Sleeker, pheonix etc.... theres several good'ns out there. Might even go to mudhole and have'm send you a catalog when you can read about'm. When its all said and done, get ya one made up custom, and dont skimp and you be the designer, It makes them fish you catch and bring home taste better on a rod you designed .... ;-)


----------



## Capt500 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hog-
I hope you have better luck with that Penn Carnage rod than I did with mine. I actually fished mine for about 1.5 seasons, and caught a lot of fish with it. Everything from dink snapper up to AJ's and sharks. Earlier this summer while hooked into a 40-50 pound AJ, it snapped. Took me completely by surprise, as I had landed bigger fish with it before. I was pretty disappointed, because I loved how light and strong the rod was. Anyway, replaced it with a Trevala and am happy. I agree with your advice to the OP, that it is a great rod for the money. 
Maybe someone on the boat that day smacked it on the t-top without me knowing and put a hairline fracture in it.......?


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

I traded the rod in on a "325" sized one, also a Hopper. Seems good for the price. It's a lot stiffer than the Trevala for sure, so it will be interesting to try them out side by side. 
Now I just need to find some time to go and get them wet!

-Sammy


----------

